# Design an Tastatur anpassen



## ATKA-Soft (26. Feb 2014)

Hi,
habe gerade ne kleine App geschrieben. Nur habe ich jetzt das Problem, dass wenn man Text eingibt und dann auf Speichern klickt, dann sieht man nicht das Geschriebene oben im TextViewer, da dieser durch Öffnen der Tastatur nach oben geschoben wird. ;(

Wie kann ich es machen, das der TextViewer immer zwischen oberem Bildschirm und Eingabefeld begrenzt ist?

MfG ATKA-Soft


----------



## Lodorvonhal (1. Mrz 2014)

Hallo ATKA-Soft,

leider werde ich aus Deiner Ausführung nicht so recht schlau. Bitte poste daher noch ein paar Infos.

- meinst Du, dass sich das Eingabefeld im landscape vergrößert sobald eine Eingabe per Tastatur erfolgen soll?
- verschiebt sich bei Dir etwas im Layout?
- Bitte poste etwas Code oder Screenshots damit etwas nachvollzogen werden kann


----------

